# Gute Rutsch/Happy New Year



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Gute Rutsch*
It's what the Germans say instead of Happy New Year. It literally means *A good slide* into the new year, I think that's more realistic.

I don't suppose many, if any, of us will be going out on the town tonight. I am thankful I'm heading towards the end of my life and not loosing the best fun days of it to Covid19, or the variation, with all of the restrictions. Just 3 years ago we would have been watching a New Year's Eve TV program and stayed up until 1 am, that's when the fireworks stop. Hopefully this year it won't be too noisy if the border police managed to prevent the smugglers bringing in the loud fireworks from Poland. Last year I was invited to a bonfire and firework party, but refused because I don't want to leave Motley alone, not because fireworks worry him, they don't, I just wouldn't enjoy it without him. I don't know what I'll do tonight as I don't think there will be any shows on TV this year, one thing that will definitely be on almost every channel sometime during the evening or early tomorrow is *Dinner for one*, the Germans just love that, I think it's the way most of them realise it's the end of one year the beginning of another. :grin2:
I cannot say Happy new year to you all because there are some who are very unhappy at the moment, so may 2022 develop into a better year for them, the rest of you, I hope travelling will become easier, but if it doesn't, make the best of the life you have left, remember sex and travel are not the most important things in life, be happy and love one another that's important.:laugh:


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Happy New Year everyone! Here's to health, happiness and peace of mind, and the hope that we shall be free to travel in safety once again


Steve & Elaine


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

That *dinner for one* is a conundrum to me. Saw it once and know how popular it is in Germany and can't understand why, or its association with new years eve.
Blwyddyn newydd hapus i chi


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> That *dinner for one* is a conundrum to me. Saw it once and know how popular it is in Germany and can't understand why, or its association with new years eve.
> Blwyddyn newydd hapus i chi


https://www.iamexpat.de/lifestyle/l...behind-bizarre-german-new-years-eve-tradition


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan 

Happy New Year!

I like 'Dinner for One' and my German friends can recite every line. 'Same procedure as last year' is the motto of us regulars at the Psili Ammos 'club' on the beach on Patmos island. Unfortunately the link that you gave to it elsewhere was too slow loading.

Those who do not like it probably do not understand how it cleverly combines dialogue and slapstick clowning.

Freddie Frinton was in the cast with my then girlfriend in the last pantomime which closed the Hippodrome Theatre in Brighton for continuous shows, which I think was 1961, although it did hosts occasional concerts after that.

Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> remember sex and travel are not the most important things in life, be happy and love one another that's important.:laugh:


Obviously said from the female prospective. 0:smile2::laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Obviously said from the female prospective. 0:smile2::laugh:


Not exactly, but from experience :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> Unfortunately the link that you gave to it elsewhere was too slow loading.


That link was to tell you how it became a cult in Germany, the actors in that one were nothing like Freddie and Miss Sophie

Let me try again :grin2:

https://www.iamexpat.de/lifestyle/l...behind-bizarre-german-new-years-eve-tradition

Works fine for me.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ has a bottle of prosecco in the fridge which she will open. I'll stick to beer. We'll watch a film on telly later (I think the second Indiana Jones film is on - always good for a couple of hours entertainment) and then to bed at the usual time (9.00pm). With no fireworks to wake us up (hopefully) it'll be a normal night for us.

Blwyddyn Newydd Dda


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know you have seen this Jan....................

Went down with a cold yesterday with sore throat and runny nose and sneezing. At 80 I have recognised the symptoms and know full well I will suffer runny nose and eyes. But everyone else immediately thinks the worst and has been hounding me to do a covid test.
So I humour and go along with all the amateur docs and duly get the negative result. I have a cold but still trying to get everyone to accept this fact is an uphill struggle.
I will be over my cold in a few days with a very sore red nose to show for it. Of course I don't feel like dribbling in public so have cried off the midnight 'celebrations' tonight.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Can´t Barry arrange a wassaname whats it called, you know so we can see each other, cough and sneeze as much as we like and not worry while we talk to each other. I´d be all for that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No, too noisy Jan and some are busy.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> No, too noisy Jan and *some are busy.
> *
> Ray.


OK who´s some, come ccasion7n speak up.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

raynipper said:


> I know you have seen this Jan....................
> 
> Went down with a cold yesterday with sore throat and runny nose and sneezing. At 80 I have recognised the symptoms and know full well I will suffer runny nose and eyes. But everyone else immediately thinks the worst and has been hounding me to do a covid test.
> So I humour and go along with all the amateur docs and duly get the negative result. I have a cold but still trying to get everyone to accept this fact is an uphill struggle.
> ...


Its estimated by reliable sources now that in the UK 3/4 of people who think they have a cold have actually got covid.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> Its estimated by reliable sources now that in the UK 3/4 of people who think they have a cold have actually got covid.


I thought a cold was also some form of Covid before this all started and this virus is named Covid19


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> OK who´s some, come ccasion7n speak up.


Just arrange a ZOOM meeting Jan, all free. Just download Zoom to your computer, phone, or whatever and sign up.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Just arrange a ZOOM meeting Jan, all free.


Needs someone who knows what they are doing I think Drew, not me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

OK got that Drew so if others want to join in how do we do that, I think I need email addresses or what?

Firework parties have already started here, of the children I guess.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

New year greeting are arriving by WhatsApp, messenger and Marko has been for half an hour bringing me an old DDR tradition to eat at midnight with a glass of wine, a doughnut. I cheated when he had gone, because I have never tasted them before, had a surprise, or rather a shock, what was inside? one side jam the other you would never guess, mustard.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Good for you Ray.

i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It is now 2022 on this side of the river. Fireworks have almost finished Motley went out to have a look, came in and started eating, and there have been some really loud booms sounded as if WW3 had begun over in Poland. Kevin Jones is singing in English on the New Years show, I watched Dinner for one earlier :grin2: when in Rome.

Kevin Jones.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Zorionak urte berri on


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bilbaoman said:


> Zorionak urte berri on


If you say so-.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We had our quiet night thankfully. We watched an old Indiana Jones film on the telly then went to bed at 9. After reading for a bit it was lights out and as I suspected, no fireworks to wake us up.

Perfect!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Happy new year everyone is the only way to start off today.

It was a clear warm end to one year and the beginning of another.
I made a Short Video of all the firework displays I could see from my garden, they are probably too far away to make an impression. I counted 10 out the back, the ones at the front were behind the houses so only the noise and bright sky gave them away. Motley as usual was undisturbed, he came outside with me to have a look. The booms coming from Poland were the loudest I have ever heard, sounded like bombs 💣.
Messages being received and answered all evening, I had a lot of company 😁 in thought not physical so I didn’t have to put a posh frock on. 
The last I saw of the fireworks was about 12.45, but at 2am a few loud explosions came across from Poland.


----------

